# so whats you stories?



## Zebra Stars

how did you get pregnant?
was it on purpose?
how did OH & parents react?
are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy :winkwink:) 
how old are you?


i got pregnant after my OH slept at mine and we only had one condom so just did it unprotected :blush:

no way it was on purpose

OH was ur joking right? n my mums excited n dad aint tlking to me

at the mo im with OH but he needs to stop spending so much money:growlmad:

im 17


----------



## stephx

how did you get pregnant? Errr we were trying so just one of the times we did it :blush:

was it on purpose? Yesh 

how did OH & parents react? OH was shocked but dead happy after it sunk in, and parents were over the moon!

are you still with OH if not why? Yeah we are still together

how old are you? 19 :)

I like your idea, nice to hear everyones stories :) (Thats prob just pregnancy making me nosey too! lol)


xx


----------



## Jas029

how did you get pregnant?: FOB used a condom like 90% of the time.. other time he pulled out.. flawed method :blush:

was it on purpose?: Absolutely not! He was a definite surprise to me and my whole family :haha:

how did OH & parents react?: We both kinda guessed I was pregnant given the fact I was weeks late and no sign of AF.. He took it.. reasonably I guess? With my parents they were both completely shocked, my mom blamed herself and went all depressed while my dad had a huge fit and well.. Not a night I want to relive for sure!

are you still with OH if not why?: No, I don't know if it's the hormones or what but I just have no interest to be with him anymore.. He's still going to be in the child's life though :thumbup:

how old are you?: 14 :blush:

EDIT: I think pregnancy makes everyone nosy! :winkwink:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*How did you get pregnant?* tbh I drank too much and was stupid. 
*Was it on purpose ?* no way, not at all!
*How did OH/parents react?* FOB didn't believe me at 1st, and My mom was really scared for me, 
*Are you still with OH?* Me, and him broke up before I found out I was pregnant, I wanted to try things when I did find out I was pregnant and I thought he did too, I later found out he has a bad drug problem and he moved 5 hours away.
*How old are you?* I'm 19


----------



## stevon111

how did you get pregnant? well lets reverse things here...im not pregnant but my girlfriend jenny is who posts on here
was it on purpose? ooo gosh no this has been totally unplanned i was soo shocked when we found all this out.
how did OH & parents react? my parents are really really supportive and they have taken to things straight away with everything but obviously my parents were really shocked at the start but without them right now i really dont know where i would be.
are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy ) 
im still with jenny after i told her right from the start i would be there with her through everything and she is not going to be alone in all of this.

how old are you?
im 19 and jens 17


----------



## annawrigley

me and OH were trying, he was excited, his mum said "well bringing a child into the world cant be a bad thing", my mum and dad were shocked but are fine now.
im no longer with him, he is not a nice guy..
im 17
:)


----------



## trashit

*how did you get pregnant? *i forgot a few pills :blush:
*was it on purpose? *nope!!
*how did OH & parents react?* OH was completely speechless, i think he almost passsed out! And his parents said "rather you than me son" and told him how much of a mistake he was making, and havent taken an interest since :growlmad:
*are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy )* no im not still with FOB because he left me and took all my belongings with him and hasnt had the decency to tell me why! doesnt want to be a part of babies life anymore, so he can pig off.
*how old are you?* nearly 17!


----------



## shocker

*How did you get pregnant?* 
By having sex ;) lol jk used condoms but mustve split!
*Was it on purpose ?* 
Not in the slightest! Hence the name shocker :haha:
*How did OH/parents react?* 
Fob freaked out and refused to believe me then said i mustve been sleeping around and told me to abort.So I dumped him :thumbup: My mum was really supportive but surprised and kept saying "of all my kids i never thought it would be you" :blush:
*Are you still with OH?* 
Hell no, i havnt seen him in months and im pretty sure hes moved away.If i ever see him im gonna beat the crap out of him for being such an ass 
*How old are you?* 
I'm 19


----------



## Zebra Stars

i love all your lil stories

wel i bet you will do great without FOB (for all not with FOB)


----------



## kimmykinz_

It was James's birthday and we were both rather drunk so idk if the condom split or if we just never had it on properly D:
Nope, I was planning on waitin till my 20's!
James was shocked at first, he looked like he'd seen a ghost :D and my parents were reallyyyy angry but there ok now:) His parents weren't bothered tbh 
Yepp might be moving in with him soon :)
Im 16 next month :)


----------



## amandad192

how did you get pregnant? Pill failed
was it on purpose? No but babies had been discussed as future plans
how did OH & parents react? My boyfriend was over the moon! My dad was 1st to know (other than me) gave me a hug checked I was okay and rushed off as he had plans (he came doctors with me.) I was terrified about telling my mum but my boyfriend made me tell her..she lives 2 hours away by car so I had to tell her over the phone as it would be a few weeks before i could tell her face to face, having been there the weekend before and throwing up..she "had a feeling." Her and my step-dad was quite shocked even though they expected it, disappointed, but excited too. My boyfriends dad was pleased and his mum refused to believe us for a while.
are you still with OH if not why? Yeah we've been together for 14 months now and couldn't be happier.
how old are you? I'm 18 and my boyfriend is 25. Bump is 40+5.


----------



## annawrigley

amandad192 said:


> Bump is 40+5.

you must be getting so impatient! hope baby comes soon for you :hugs:


----------



## buttons27

*How did you get pregnant* - Haven't a clue :shrug:. The pill's hopeless lol.

*Was it on purpose* - Nope.

*How did OH & parents react* - OH couldn't of been happier tbh. Both sets of parents were shocked to begin with - his slightly more than mine. But they're all excited about their first granddaughter now :D.

*Are you still with OH* - Yep. We'd just got engaged about a month before we found out about bubs and had always planned on babies, the plan just got bumped down to a few years sooner lol. Be moving in together when he gets home from sea (he's in the navy).

*How old are you* - 17.


----------



## amandad192

Yeah very impatient. Booked to be induced on 22nd so 5 days at the most and I'll have my baby in my arms. I've waited this long a few more days isn't too bad. I'm just trying to see it as a few days where I can actually sleep (sort of baby kicks and toilet time don't help)


----------



## SpelmanMommy

how did you get pregnant? welp we did the :sex:
was it on purpose? yeaaa 
how did OH & parents react? my OH is absolutely thrilled..no one else knows yet
are you still with OH if not why? yup yup :happydance:
how old are you? 20


----------



## annawrigley

amandad192 said:


> Yeah very impatient. Booked to be induced on 22nd so 5 days at the most and I'll have my baby in my arms. I've waited this long a few more days isn't too bad. I'm just trying to see it as a few days where I can actually sleep (sort of baby kicks and toilet time don't help)

thats true, and 5 days isnt too long to wait at all :D exciting!


----------



## emilylynn18

*How did you get pregnant? *We were actually TRYING to get pregnant. So we DTD alot without condoms or BC lol
*Was it on purpose? *Yes
*How did OH & parents react? *OH was EXTREMELY excited. Our parents? Eh, not so much...
*Are you still with OH; if not why? *Yes and we are engaged!
*How old are you? *I'm 18!


----------



## sambam

how did you get pregnant?
he put the peanut in the peanut hole... :dohh: 

was it on purpose?
first time was a surprise, we were trying for about 5/6 months with our 2nd

how did OH & parents react?
first time he was shocked, but was really great about it!.. 2nd time he was with me in the toilet as i took the test, and we were jumping about like mad!
my parents were shocked with my daughter, but this time they knew we were trying so my mum was screaming down the phone when i told her - in a good way lol !

are you still with OH if not why? yeah we are married now

how old are you? i was 17 first time round, 19 now, i will be 20 on the 23rd of jan :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

*first pregnancy*

how did you get pregnant? good bloomin question, to this day still cant work it out, taking the pill right, been 3.5years, at the time it hapened i was bleeding lol
was it on purpose? nope not at all
how did OH & parents react? more like how did i react, didnt find out till i was 19wks, what a headspin that was. 
my parents, my mam bit upset but supportive, my dad very upset really just shock as time passed both fine, OH thats whole other kettle of fish, we broke up, he didnt want etc etc, but we worked things out.
are you still with OH if not why? yup, live together now.
how old are you? i were 17. 

*second pregnancy*

how did you get pregnant? not preventing/not trying end of pack of pill was waiting to go my next appt for injection, i never got there though
was it on purpose? ^^
how did OH & parents react? didnt believe me till had early scan at 8wks. parents alot cooler about it
are you still with OH if not why? still with him lol
how old are you? i were 19.


----------



## mayb_baby

*How did you get pregnant?* By being silly after I returned from hols ... mised each ova loads a few drinks and well....we wer away to bed :blush:

*was it on purpose?* NO I was 4 uni in September my now EDD!!

*how did OH & parents react?*OH was Like really OK back to eating breakfast (Step)Dad excited (RealDad) doesnt know Mum cried all night 8-9 hours flat but shes fine now 

*are you still with OH if not why? * Yeahh Kinda Dno how long its gna last tho :(

*how old are you?* 18 - 19 wen bubbas due xxxxx


----------



## flutterbywing

*How did you get pregnant? * I'm crap at taking the pill, DTD, DTD
*Was it on purpose? *No, yes, yes
*How did OH & parents react? *OH didn't believe me as we were split up at the time, but came round, my mum was very supportive from the start Everyone was thrilled after nearly a year TTC Again everyone was thrilled but a little shocked we concieved first cycle
*How old are you? * 22 me and OH are still together, just gone 6years

DD in pink DS in blue, bump in purple


----------



## stuffymuffy

*How did you get pregnant? * - FOB didn't the like the "feel" of condoms so we usually just went with the pull-out method, which obviously didn't work...

*Was it on purpose* - We weren't trying but we weren't exactly preventing it either. 
*
How did OH & Parent's React* - FOB is still in denial and my mom was pretty shocked but now is pretty excited. My dad and step mom and are really disappointed.

*Are you still with OH; If not why?* OH and I broke up before I found out I was pregnant. It was a combination of a few different things but mainly his parents wanting him to focus on school and I was a "distraction. 

*How old are you?* 17


----------



## emilylynn18

stuffymuffy said:


> *How did you get pregnant? *- FOB didn't the like the "feel" of condoms so we usually just went with the pull-out method, which obviously didn't work...
> 
> *Was it on purpose* - We weren't trying but we weren't exactly preventing it either.
> 
> *How did OH & Parent's React* - FOB is still in denial and my mom was pretty shocked but now is pretty excited. My dad and step mom and are really disappointed.
> 
> *Are you still with OH; If not why?* OH and I broke up before I found out I was pregnant. It was a combination of a few different things but mainly his parents wanting him to focus on school and I was a "distraction.
> 
> *How old are you?* 17

Don't you hate that? :nope:Parents like that need to be shot.
No girlfriend is a distraction... it's called STUDY time. Jeez...:dohh: Managing your time is now you handle that. Otherwise EVERYTHING is a distraction.


----------



## stuffymuffy

emilylynn18 said:


> stuffymuffy said:
> 
> 
> *How did you get pregnant? *- FOB didn't the like the "feel" of condoms so we usually just went with the pull-out method, which obviously didn't work...
> 
> *Was it on purpose* - We weren't trying but we weren't exactly preventing it either.
> 
> *How did OH & Parent's React* - FOB is still in denial and my mom was pretty shocked but now is pretty excited. My dad and step mom and are really disappointed.
> 
> *Are you still with OH; If not why?* OH and I broke up before I found out I was pregnant. It was a combination of a few different things but mainly his parents wanting him to focus on school and I was a "distraction.
> 
> *How old are you?* 17
> 
> Don't you hate that? :nope:Parents like that need to be shot.
> No girlfriend is a distraction... it's called STUDY time. Jeez...:dohh: Managing your time is now you handle that. Otherwise EVERYTHING is a distraction.Click to expand...

Exactly! Everything could be considered a distraction, t.v, work etc. Funny thing is that his grades had gotten better since we started going out :dohh: His parent's big thing was I "demanded" too much of his time. Seriously, because of both out schedules I only saw him outside of school once a week if that and we texted throughout the day and maybe talked on the phone for an hour max at night. And usually the time I saw him outside of school was when I went to visit him at work of vise/versa. 
And now they're the main reason that he isn't talking to me or having anything to do with his child. :growlmad:


----------



## KA92

how did you get pregnant? Either a one night stand with my ex OR too much dtd with OH (id just gone on the pill after a mc so i wasnt covered oops)
was it on purpose? God no im a high risk of miscarriage so didnt want a baby atm
how did OH & parents react? OH was surprinsgly nice as was FOB(ex) though OH did ask for an abortion he got punched lol
are you still with OH if not why?we split up tonight just because of everything wed been through too much and our relationship wasnt strong enough to save us
how old are you? im 17 18 on my EDD


----------



## sarah0108

first time age 15 we were just being stupid, second time age 16 :blush: condom broke :( LO was only 3 months old!

none were planned , BUT very very much loved!

first time Parents were shocked but okay, this time my Parents were okay OH's... went mad at me called me every name under the sun and gave me loads of shit for it :(

we are still together :) broke up for about 2 months not so long ago but are back together now.

i just turned 17 x x


----------



## kimmykinz_

sarah0108 said:


> first time age 15 we were just being stupid, second time age 16 :blush: condom broke :( LO was only 3 months old!
> 
> none were planned , BUT very very much loved!
> 
> first time Parents were shocked but okay, this time my Parents were okay OH's... went mad at me called me every name under the sun and gave me loads of shit for it :(
> 
> we are still together :) broke up for about 2 months not so long ago but are back together now.
> 
> i just turned 17 x x

my mums mate got pregnant 6 weeks after giving birth :)


----------



## sarah0108

wow thats really soon!!! 

Harriet was about 14 weeks and i thought that was quick :rofl:


----------



## kimmykinz_

I know theres 10 1/2 months between em


----------



## lizardbreath

how did you get pregnant? stoped taking my pill for reasons , got drunk at a small party with my OH and one thing led to another.
was it on purpose? Yes no Kinda maybe , hard to explain 
how did OH & parents react? He knew before i did hes the one that bought the test and said take it , and parents reacted differently, his bad mine not so bad 
are you still with OH if not why? We are back together and engaged again , we broke thinks off for a while when i was pregnant because i was mean to him i wont lie
how old are you? im 20 now but i was 18 when i got pregnant and 19 when i had her


----------



## Alexandra91

how did you get pregnant? missed a couple of pills
was it on purpose? No!!
how did OH & parents react? His didnt care, still havnt spoken to them, mine hit the roof..bad times! they are better now tho :) 
are you still with OH if not why? no hes an arse, i havnt seen him in a couple of months
how old are you? 19 now :) x


----------



## xcmjstaax

*how did you get pregnant?* A drunken one night stand with my now OH...

*was it on purpose?* Nooooo. I was horrified when I found out!

*how did OH & parents react?* I told my mum first and she was very angry, very upset and then very supportive. My dad didn't really say anything about it but he loves Noah now. OH, well he was told after my parents because we weren't together, just friends who had a one night stand. My mum forced me to tell him and although he was shocked he was very supportive and we've been together since.

*are you still with OH if not why?* Yes we are and although we never got together before we got pregnant, we've been together for over two years now so its a random but great match.

*how old are you?* 19 now, but 18 when I had Noah.

=]


----------



## Hannah :)

*How did you get pregnant?*
If im being honest we really dont know and probably never will! I was on the pill and taking it properly...Well i thought i was but obv not or else i wouldnt of got pregnant lol. Its a mystery is what it is! 

*Was it on purpose?*
Noooooo! But i wouldnt change it for the world :cloud9:

*How did OH & parents react?*
My OH was amazing! He went abit white when i came out of the bathroom and threw the test at him but after the shock had worn off he said he loved me and would support me in anyway he could and we would be a proper family :)
My parents have been so good, they've been so suportive and wasnt angry at me for a second, more excited really!
My OH's parents we're shocked and if im being honest told us to consider not having the baby but once we told them all our plans and saw how well we were handling things they were fine and are now excited.

*Are you still with OH if not why?*
We're still togther and love eachother more than ever. Im a very lucky girl to have someone there with me going through it all.

*How old are you?*
Im 19, must of concived when i was 18 just befor my 19th birthday.

xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

*how did you get pregnant? *we were a bit careless after a previous miscarriage.
*was it on purpose?* not really, we said that after that one time we would go back on birth control :/
*how did OH & parents react?* OH was amazingly supportive, parents are over the moon.
*are you still with OH if not why?* yeah, we are living together :)
*how old are you?* 19.


----------



## BrEeZeY

how did you get pregnant? Dk honestly was on the pill nd used a condum, but i guess somesthing didnt work properly

was it on purpose? NO!! 

how did OH & parents react? " watever " nd then he cried nd he was 23! his parents asked r u sure its urs(i was pissed) my dad didnt tlk to me, nd mom was supportive

are you still with OH if not why? no he said i slept round nd it wasnt his, got someone amazing now and engaged!

how old are you? 18 when i got pregnant and 19 when i had him

(wouldn't change a thing about my life)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe,I'm glad I'm not the only one who was drinking the night they made a LO


----------



## Hannah :)

PreggoEggo said:


> hehe,I'm glad I'm not the only one who was drinking the night they made a LO

Haha i had also had a fue on the night in question ;) Well if its the night i think it is :)

xxx


----------



## Beccax3

*how did you get pregnant?* Uhmm, pretty sure it was the night of my birthday we had in unprotected but he plled out way before he was ready. And then took morning after pill... I must be unlucky.
*was it on purpose?* Nooo, I'm sooo scared.
*how did OH & parents react?* OH told me he didn't love me anymore, the same night I told him I was pregnant, went through the stage of saying it wasn't his, now he is slowly accepting it but telling me he wants to kill the poor bub. Nasty. My mum was kind of upset, but it's her grandkid so she's excited, and my dad wanted to kill it and it will never be accepted in his life.
*are you still with OH if not why?*Cos he doesn't love me anymore :( 
how old are you? I'm 17.


----------



## LovingYou

*How did you get pregnant? * We got into an argument that day, then worked everything out, and one thing led to another. Was on birth control, but it failed. lol
*Was it on purpose?* Yes/no. its complicated
*How did OH & parents react?* OH is ehhhh.... My parents are over the moon, my mom is already shopping and buying everything. :]
*Are you still with OH; if not why?* we're engaged for right now, but not sure how much longer. maybe if he gets his act together and starts to mature a little bit, life would be a whole lot easier. i'm just not sure if i want to be with someone who is immature. i need a Man not a boy. :/
*How old are you?* I'm 17, LO is due 7 days after my 18th birthday.


----------



## jenjo1992

how did you get pregnant?
Unprotected Sex..
was it on purpose?
Well We Werent Expecting It Lol
how did OH & parents react?
OH Not So Good To Start With Until He Told His Parents Who Were Over The Moon Then OH Got The Idea Alot More :)
are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy ) 
Yes We Are Still Together
how old are you?
17 Years Old


----------



## Jadeyydoe

how did you get pregnant?
Me and David had sex lots lol :D

was it on purpose?
Yes :)

how did OH & parents react?
OH was excited then scared now excited lol and my dad was fine with it :)

are you still with OH if not why? 
Yes I am hes reading what I'm typing right now lol :D <3

how old are you?
18 :)


----------



## DreamComeTrue

how did you get pregnant? erm....unprotected :blush: 

was it on purpose? not trying not preventing 

how did OH & parents react? my OH was & is very happy, my parents were shocked, angry & upset but now they cant wait to be grandparents :happydance: 

are you still with OH if not why? yep we are so excited to become parents & have our own lil loving family 

how old are you? 18


----------



## koko4bunny

*how did you get pregnant?* had the bar in my arm and it ran out after having it for 3 years the week i went to get it removed and go on some other form on contraception i found out i was pregnant!
*was it on purpose?* no
*how did OH & parents react?* oh reacted well was supportive and lovley, his parents hit the roof like i mean big time, they came round my house and offerd me £600 to get him aborted privaty!!! wankers.
*are you still with OH if not why? * we are together yup
*how old are you?* 18 when concevied now 19 :D


love this thread btw

xxxxx


----------



## hoolie-bee

how did you get pregnant? on injection which didnt work for me 
was it on purpose? no
how did OH & parents react? OH very supportive :) dad and wife also. mum very upset right now, not happy. aunty also supportive.
are you still with OH if not why? yeh and looking for a place together 
how old are you? 17. 18 on feb 19th


----------



## Strawberries

how did you get pregnant? on the pill, but was sick for a couple of days and didn't bother with condoms:blush:
was it on purpose? no
how did OH & parents react? OH was shocked but quickly came round; mum was upset at first and we never got to tell OH's parents in time :(
are you still with OH if not why? Yep :D
how old are you? 18


----------



## Love Bunny

*how did you get pregnant?* On the depo shot :dohh: we don't use condoms!!!
*was it on purpose?* Well no but could have been avoided I guess :lol:
*how did OH & parents react?* Matt was shocked (so was I ffs!!) Parents happy =D !
*are you still with OH if not why?* Yup =D We're a happy lil familly now!
*how old are you?* 19

:flow:

xXx​


----------



## xOMichaelaOx

*how did you get pregnant?* Wasnt trying wasnt preventing
*was it on purpose?* No but knew it was a posibility
*how did OH & parents react?* OH was real happy, mum said she 'had a feeling' and is over the moon now, dad is coming to terms with it
*are you still with OH if not why?* Yup :happydance:
*how old are you?* 17


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm lurking :) and must say I'm insanely jealous of some of you! DH and I have been TRYING for aboout 9 months, I'm starting to get worried.. I wish it was this easy for me to get pregnant* :flower: I'm Sabrina.. 19.. usually in the TTC boards, but I decided to lurk today.


----------



## Embo

how did you get pregnant? Was on the pill but had a chest infection so was put on antibiotic's but as i am allergic to penicillin doctor said the ones he gave me wouldn't effect my pill. But obviously they did lol
was it on purpose? No defo not
how did OH & parents react? OH really happy as he said he always wanted children with me as we are engaged, My parents still don't know haven't got round to telling them as I dont live near them and OH parent's over the moon as it will be their 3rd grandchild
are you still with OH if not why? Yes sure am :) 
how old are you? 19


----------



## annawrigley

BellaBlu said:


> I'm lurking :) and must say I'm insanely jealous of some of you! DH and I have been TRYING for aboout 9 months, I'm starting to get worried.. I wish it was this easy for me to get pregnant* :flower: I'm Sabrina.. 19.. usually in the TTC boards, but I decided to lurk today.

good luck :dust:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

*How did you get pregnant?- *make up sex. and didnt take pill at same time everyday plus was on antibiotics for a sinus infection
*Was it on purpose*?- not at all
*How did OH/parents react*- he was scared at first now hes excited. mom was uppset but shes ok now. and her boyfriend is excited cuz there will be a baby around
*Are you still with OH?*- yes
*How old are you?*-16


----------



## LovingYou

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> *How did you get pregnant?- *make up sex.

seems to be my case too. haha!


----------



## dizzy65

how did you get pregnant? i dont relly remember it just happened
was it on purpose? yes
how did OH & parents react? OH was happy havent told parents yet
are you still with OH if not why? Yes i am :)
how old are you? 19


----------



## Unplanned,

how did you get pregnant? Was drinking, FOB didn't want to pull out and I agreed, then took plan b but because I was on antibiotics it made it ineffective
was it on purpose? Not At All.. 
how did OH & parents react? He was shocked at first, didn't believe it even when I threw the test at him haha. Then he came around for awhile, was really great! But we hardly speak anymore. My parents were great, very supportive in spite of being dissapointed. His were the same, reacted better than he did himself.
are you still with OH if not why? No. He has a new girlfriend
and seems to have forgotten he has responsibilities. 
how old are you? 17


----------



## tasha41

*how did you get pregnant? *By having SEXXX lol. Erm, we were both sober and just decided against a condom for whatever reason
*was it on purpose?* No! I was on the pill... we usually used condoms too and had literally not about 3x until then and yep!
*how did OH & parents react?* OH was supportive immediately... my mom gave me a hug and told me she loved me and my dad was upset with me... told me to have a termination etc
*are you still with OH if not why?* still with him. I wonder why to myself somedays :rofl: jk
*how old are you?* 20 now. Pregnant at 18, birthed at 19.


----------



## nightkd

*How did you get pregnant?* Had sex! :rofl:
*Was it on purpose?* Yup! First time of trying :)
*How did OH & parents react?* DH was happy and got extremely horny for the next few weeks :haha: His parents were over the moon, my parents didn't take it very well, but they're okay now.
*Are you still with OH?* Yep!
*How old are you?* 19


----------



## hshucksmith

How did you get pregnant? Just regular sex...
Was it on purpose? Nooo! I was on the pill but lead a pretty erratic lifestyle over the course of December...
How did OH & parents react? OH told me it was over if I chose to keep 'it'. We're still together, apparently. I doubt we'll be together for much longer because my minds set on keeping my bean. My parents and his parents told me to terminate, but my mum also said she'd support me through whatever.
Are you still with OH? Ish.
How old are you? 16.


----------



## msp_teen

*how did you get pregnant?* Well my OH stayed over to my house this past summer and everyone knows what happens in the midst of the night (LOL), we didn't use protection because I was on birth control! Birth control failed however, and then my bubs popped up a few weeks later. 

*was it on purpose?* Nope, I thought my birth control was working, but I was taking antibiotics at the time too, didn't know they could cancel out birth control.

*how did OH & parents react?* His mother was really happy, she loves babies and had her 3rd baby October 28, 2009! Thats right my OH has a little sister that is 18 years younger than he is. His father was also happy, his family loves me to death. 

*are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy )* Yes me and my OH are still together. We hit our 2 year anniversary December 22nd 2009!

*how old are you?* I'm 17 and I'll be 18 in June!


----------



## x-dannielle

*how did you get pregnant?* was on the pill...it obviously failed lol
*was it on purpose?* No! I was on the pill
*how did OH & parents react?* my OH and all his family wanted me to get rid :(
*are you still with OH if not why? * still with him!
*how old are you?* im nearly 17 but feel pregnant at 15 and had baby at 16 

this is a great thread :) x


----------



## amyandbaby

How did you get pregnant? sex with on off boyfriend pill is the crappest thing ever! :L
Was it on purpose? No- but i wouldn't change it for the world! 
How did OH & parents react? OH at first said he would support me, then he changed his mind and told me to get rid of it, now whenever he see's me he calls me a slag so yea thats him. and my parents well mum siad she didn't want anything to do with me and threw me out, dad was better with it said he would support me as much as he could and i moved in with him- which was a shock really
How old are you? 14 but i'll be 15 when baby is born :)

i love reading these- nothing better then being nosey ;)

xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

ha ha thats origanally how it stated by being nosey


----------



## annawrigley

i think anyone considering going on the pill should come and read this thread for a few pointers with its effectiveness :rofl: lmao


----------



## amyandbaby

annawrigley said:


> i think anyone considering going on the pill should come and read this thread for a few pointers with its effectiveness :rofl: lmao

I couldn't agree more with you!! x


----------



## LovinTheBump

How did you get pregnant? I was on the pill and should have done more to protect myself.
Was it on purpose? Certainly not!
How did OH & parents react? My OH was just kinda like "Okay that's cool we can handle this, wanna watch a movie?" Lol. My parents were furious.
Are you still with OH if not why? Sorta kinda, it depends on what day it is I suppose
How old are you? 17


----------



## Emma.Gi

how did you get pregnant? Had sex
was it on purpose? Yes
how did OH & parents react? OH was excited, happy and a bit scared. My mum hit the roof but when she came round she was fine, my dad didn't react, OH's mum was a bit upset but then became excited
are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy ) Yes, although we split for about 6 months in 2009.
how old are you? 17


----------



## Esque

how did you get pregnant? Was on the pill. 
was it on purpose? Oh god no
how did OH & parents react? Compared to me, they didn't react at all. I went mental. They were clever enough to not be mad at me for fear of their lives:haha:
are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy ) Yep, still going strong:flower:
how old are you? 19.


----------



## alysedelovely

How did you get pregnant? I was taking a break from birth control after a miscarriage in December.. honestly OH and I didnt think I would get preg.. I'm STUPID as you are the most fertile after a miscarriage! haha

Was it on purpose? I guess so, it was more not trying but not preventing it. we both decided we were leaving it up to fate.

How did OH & parents react? my OH was shocked this time around.. with the first preg (ended in miscarriage) he was so excited about the baby! This time he was more like OMG but now he is so so so excited!

Are you still with OH if not why? yes, took a few breaks with the first pregnancy, but we are both just ready to be together and be a family.

How old are you? 19, 20 when baby arrives


----------



## lottie7

These are all fascinating stories of how all your babies were concieved! I think you are all so brave being so young and going through pregnancy and all that goes with it. I was 22 when I had my first and everyone around me thought I was a bit too young! My I wish you all the very best of luck with your upcoming births. 

xx


----------



## mummymunch

*how did you get pregnant?* After losing bub #1 we decided we wern't going to stop it from happening again, so from unprotected sex!!
*was it on purpose?* I guess so! it was a if it happens it happens sorta thing
*how did OH & parents react?* oh was pleased and a bit scared i think, his mum is a bit off with us as she found out through someone else and wasnt happy, his dad is super excited, as are my parents
*are you still with OH if not why?* I am
*how old are you?* 18


----------



## mummymunch

PreggoEggo said:


> hehe,I'm glad I'm not the only one who was drinking the night they made a LO

Me and my OH did a thing called cheesy disco (self explanatory really) we were a tad drunk and according to the ovulation calendar thing that was probably the night we conceived! well, at least it was fun!!


----------



## Shireena__x

Hiii Im *Shireena* _The Rambler_, Love This Thread BTW, Im Not Preg/ No More But I Sure Am Damn Nosey :D ....x

*How Did You Get Pregnant?*: _ALOT Of Sex _

*Was It On Purpose?*: _Not Atall. Honestly If Never Properly Crossed My Mind Like That Having Alot Of UnProtected Sex Could Make You Pregnant. Even Though I Did Sex Ed And Was Always On About It  I Think I Was The More ''It Could Never Happen To Me'' Types_

*How Did OH & Parents React?* :_Oh Was Okay I Guess Didnt Really Mind Lol, He First Said ''Are You Sure'' Then Was Fine. His Mom Supposely Went Mad, I Met Her For The First Time 3 Days After Having Madam, I Told My Sis Who Had A Fag Called My Other Sis Who Said ''Im GodMom, Im A Christian I Dont Condone Abortions, Im Excited No Other Babys In The Family 4 9 Years ETC'' They Told My Mom She''Already Knew'' My Dad Was Like (Pointing At My Mom) ''I Told You Not To Let That Damn Boy Come To My House All The Timme''  Plus They Were Both Fine With Me Lol, But Now They All Love Her Fine._

*Are You Still With OH If Not Why?*: _Kindah Kindah, SomeTimes His Great Other Times Hes Chating Up Slags On MSN _

*How Old Are You?*: _Baby Was Conceived At 17, I Had Her At 18, Im *Not* 19 (An Oldie)_


----------



## Zebra Stars

hope no one minds bumping thread as there are alot of new people (and im nosy :blush: )


----------



## AyaChan

How Did You Get Pregnant? : The pill is crap and I don't like condoms :L

Was It On Purpose? not really haha, I was *very* shocked

How Did OH & Parents React? OH's dad shouted, his stepmum was like "I knew", his mum and stepdad didn't want to know at first, my mum disowned me, telling me I should have "shut my legs" :grr:, dunno what dads reaction was, I never told him, my bitch of a mother did. stepmum was so excited, she wants a baby, but had the op so she cant.

Are You Still With OH If Not Why? Yes I am, though we did break up when I was about 17 weeks gone, but thank god we got back together. I wouldnt change him for the world <3

How Old Are You?: I'm 17 now, but was 16 when baby was concieved 

I love this thread btw :D


----------



## aidensxmomma

I don't think I answered this yet. Blue answers are regarding my son and pink ones are regarding my daughter. Orange applies to both. :)

how did you get pregnant? 
I was waiting for my birth control prescription to come in 
Once again, by waiting for my birth control prescription to come in
was it on purpose?
not even close 
no, although we had talked about trying for another one. we just didn't intend on it being so soon
how did OH & parents react? 
my OH was just shocked and silent. my mom was pretty calm about it, my dad took it well, and my OHs parents were actually kind of excited
My mom absolutely flipped out and told me I was ruining everyone's lives. my dad and my OH's parents took it pretty well, though
are you still with OH if not why? 
I'm still with my OH, we're engaged now and plan on getting married 11-11-11
how old are you?
 I'm 18 now, 16 when my son was born, 17 when my daughter was concieved and 18 when she was born. I turn 19 at the end of May


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i don't think i answered this first time round! 

*how did you get pregnant?*
I dunno, i was on the pill, took it correctly and didn't miss any (doctor thinks my body reacted :S) i dunno what he meant.. 
buttt i also found out after from my friend that the pill doesn't work in the first month of taking it and doesn't work with antibiotics (even though i don't think either of those apply to me - they might to other girls)

*was it on purpose?*
Noooo way!! I didn't even have a clue - i went to a clinic (couldn't get an appointment with my doctor) and she said they had to do a test - then she said we can't give you the pill as you're already pregnant!! - heart attack time!! :blush: 
but i just accused her of lying :winkwink:

*how did OH & parents react?*
Erm, i text him saying i really need to see you, i have something to tell you (he decided i had cancer or something :wacko: (no idea why, i just seemed really panicked) - so ended up having to tell him by text to avoid him panicking himself to death.. he was alright, a bit shocked at first...
My mum was great, really helpful and supportive, bit upset and shocked though too.. but tried not to show it.. dad was NOT happy (my mum told him - then when i spoke to him, he said he was happy if i was) 
OH's perants were okay about it, just said they were disappointed for us, but glad if it was gunna happen that we love each other and stuff lol!

*are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy ) *
Yeahhh, although sometimes i wonder how we put up with each other!! i can be such a pain (pregnancy hormones seem to affect me SEVERLY when it comes to him..)
and he's a BOY!! and has decided to turn into a 3 year old haha!

*how old are you?*
i'm 17, will be 18 when my bubba's born!


----------



## xprincessx

*how did you get pregnant?*
Missed a few pills
*was it on purpose?*
Not exactly
*how did OH & parents react?*
OH was happy but shocked, my mum was shocked, dad was angry but they are both fine now and his parents are just dicks basically
*are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy* ) 
Yes We Are Still Together
*how old are you?*
17 - 18 when bubs is born


----------



## aob1013

how did you get pregnant?
Had sex :haha: .. i was on the pill, and we used condoms .. so i don't know the answer myself!

was it on purpose?
Absolutely not!

how did OH & parents react?
OH was thrilled, so was his Mum, my Mum and Dad shocked but glad i'm not 14 or someting!

are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy ) 
Yep, we've been together years, engaged, live together

how old are you?
18, 19 when Leni will be born


----------



## aob1013

> Honestly If Never Properly Crossed My Mind Like That Having Alot Of UnProtected Sex Could Make You Pregnant

Really?!


----------



## AppleBlossom

*how did you get pregnant?* I had sex? Lol I was on antibiotics for a UTI and was never told by my nurse that they affected the pill

*was it on purpose?* Definitely not

*how did OH & parents react?* OH was ok, parents were too, my mum cried for a few days like :/

*are you still with OH if not why? * No. He left me after 7 months of cheating on me with men and abusing me. He lives with his boyfriend elsewhere

*how old are you?* I'm 20 now, 21 in June. I was 18 when I got pregnant and 19 when I gave birth


----------



## celestek89

i love threads like this!!

how did you get pregnant?
OH and i havent been careful since the doc told me i was unable to concieve, i have a cervical disease which meat implantation was suposed to be impossible!

Was it on purpose?
No, but OH had been saying for a long time that he wanted kids and was ready...this used to get me really upset as i felt i could never give it to him

How did OH and parents react?
OH was over the moon although understandably very surprised haha, my parents are very excited, Im the only 'child' in the family (no cousins or brothers or sisters) so shes happy to have another kid around, dad is over the moon and keeps joking about how he's going to have to start dressing like an old man as he's getting a grandchil at 40 haha, MIL was shocked but ok about everything, although i never do anything right in her eyes, and i dont really speak to FIL as hes o far away, but chris seems to think hes happy about it

Are you still with OH?
Im lucky to say yes, had a rough patch before he went back to the army after xmas, broke up for about a week....we cant live without each other though....we are engaged and have a house (which MIL is currently living in as we are moving to the other side of the country in 3 weeks yay)

How old are you?
im 21 OH is 25


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

*how did you get pregnant?*
The night after i got home from holiday i went to OHs house because i hadn't seen him for 2 weeks, his mum and dad had gone to his auntys 40th, so we watched a film, then we went into the bedroom and had sex. I was on the pill but didn't take it while i was on holiday.
*was it on purpose?*
No, not at all.
*how did OH & parents react?*
OH was just like "shit, I'm gunna be a dad". My mum got the test for me and she was like "I already knew" but she was crying and my dad went mad and was shouting at me, they both didn't speak to me for about 2 weeks
*are you still with OH if not why?*
Yes :) And we are engaged 
*how old are you?*
I'm 15, 16 in may


----------



## EmandBub

*How did you get pregnant?*
My mum put me on the pill when I was 16 and on New Year's Eve, about 3 weeks after I turned 17, me and FOB had sex and voila.
*Was it on purpose?*
Hell no!
*How did OH & parents react?*
He said it wasn't his and said I'd been sleeping around. My mum just didn't say anything and we still don't talk about it. I told my dad over the phone and he hung up and hasn't called back. It's been 3 weeks. FOB hasn't told his parents yet.
*Are you still with OH if not why?*
Nopes, for reasons above. He now has a new girlfriend, 3 weeks after we broke up - and we were together for 2 years.
*How old are you?*
Turned 17 in December and will turn 18 when bub is 2 months old. x


----------



## Lauraxamy

how did you get pregnant?
I guess I had sex!
was it on purpose?
Noo, it wasn't planned I had been ill and had obviously made the pill not work. My periods were so irregular I didn't find out for ages until I got sickness and sore boobies.
how did OH & parents react?
I told OH as soon as I suspected it, he bought me a test and was actually really happy when it came up as positive. My parents were fine about it and really supportive, think it helps that OH is older (27) has a morgage and is sensible etc and they know I'm sensible and will be fine, plus my parents were my age when they had me so what can they say haha. And my Mum LOVES babies!
are you still with OH if not why?
We are still together :)
how old are you?
I'm 19 now, baby was conceived when I was 18.


----------



## MummyGooch

With Hayden:
*How did you get pregnant?* One night we were less than careful :blush:
*Was it on purpose?* No, we had just been caught up in the moment
*How did OH & parents react?* OH and I knew there was a chance so we waited for my period to be due -he was very positive about it all and said we'd be fine-, on the day my period was supposed to start we bought a test and he came into the bathroom with me. Came up positive straightaway and he was very happy! I was shocked and worried but also happy.
His parents were quite excited about it. Mine were a little more shocked but they came round within the day and were very supportive.
*Are you still with OH if not why?* Yep, we have had some rough patches over the years, but he loves me (And I do him), wants to be with me and is a good guy.
*How old were you?*
I turned 16 two months before Hayden was born

This pregnancy:
*How did you get pregnant?* We wanted to have another
*Was it on purpose?* Yes, it took us just that first month to conceive her.
*How did OH & parents react?* OH obviously was excited as I, but I didn't think we'd be pregnant straightaway so he convinced me to take a test 6 days before my period was due. We bought 3 superdrug sensitive tests and I peed in a cup so it would have a better result. OH actually dipped two of the tests :haha: he was very sure and was extremely pleased when they came up positive.
This time round neither set of parents were upset, in fact they were all pretty happy.
*Are you still with OH if not why?* Yep, will be 6 years this October.
*How old were you?*
19 when we conceived at the very end of October, but turned 20 in the November. So i'll still be 20 when this baby gets here.


----------



## Chloe_toujour

*how did you get pregnant?*
We had unprotected sex for a while..
*was it on purpose?*
Oh yes very much so
*how did OH & parents react?*
My OH was over the moon and took it better than me. My parents kicked me out Lol. His dont know yet
*are you still with OH if not why?* 
Yes im still with Conor, 14 months
*how old are you?*
Im 17, 1 month after babas born il be 18


----------



## justjill

I'm not pregnant but I have a question for you girls:
For those of you who were trying to conceive, how do you support your baby? How do you have the money for everything? Do you support the baby all by yourself, or do you have help from your parents and such? Do you live at home still?


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

how did you get pregnant? i didnt take my pills at the same time everyday and was put on antibiotics which i guess makes them not work
Was it on purpose ? definatly not
How did OH/parents react? oh was scared my mom was disappointed but excited now 
Are you still with OH? no he lied to me a tton and i dont trust him
how old are you? im 16


----------



## MummyGooch

*For those of you who were trying to conceive, how do you support your baby? How do you have the money for everything? Do you support the baby all by yourself, or do you have help from your parents and such? Do you live at home still?*
First time round (with Hayden) I was still at school and OH was working, so both sets of parents supported us for everyday living whilst I finished my GCSEs and OH paid for baby things. Our parents live just down the road from one another so we would spend time at both houses. I then went onto sixth form.

We loved our area as it's mostly privately owned so we moved out onto the same street as my parents when I was preparing for university at 18. Then we moved once again to next door to my parents. We support ourselves fully now but like that we have maintained a close bond between our son and both sets of grandparents :winkwink:


----------



## Ablaski17

*how did you get pregnant?*
we DTD :haha:
*was it on purpose?*
yes it was planned we were already engaged!
*how did OH & parents react?*
both sets of parents were over the moon
*are you still with OH if not why?*
yess sirrr.
*how old are you?*
19


----------



## amygwen

*how did you get pregnant?*
we were having unprotected sex.
*was it on purpose?*
not on purpose, necessarily but we were definitely not trying to prevent it.
*how did OH & parents react?*
both sides were initially shocked but then got excited.
*are you still with OH if not why? *
yes!*
how old are you?*
19!


----------



## amygwen

justjill said:


> I'm not pregnant but I have a question for you girls:
> For those of you who were trying to conceive, how do you support your baby? How do you have the money for everything? Do you support the baby all by yourself, or do you have help from your parents and such? Do you live at home still?

I wasn't trying to conceive but I definitely wasn't trying to prevent it. And my LO isn't even born yet so obviously I have a plan that hasn't been put into action just yet. But thankfully I am still with my OH and his parents as well as my parents are both very supportive which makes the experience and having a baby way less stressful. I can't imagine not having a supportive family because I don't know where I would be right now without them. I work a full-time job with health insurance benefits and I also go to school full-time which I plan on continuing when the baby is born too. Obviously working full-time will NOT change because we need health insurance, so if I had to drop something it would be school. When the baby is here, my mom is planning to look after him while I work & go to school and we will pay her to be our nanny so we don't have to put him in day care and pay an arm and a leg. And yes I still live at home (rent-free)! :happydance:


----------



## AngelzTears

*How did you get pregnant?*
Not on birth control

*Was it on purpose?*
No. My OH & I were TTC about a half a year before, then we decided to wait to have babies til I was like 25. So much for that plan! lol.

*How did OH & parents react?*
OH didn't believe me! My parents were like "I knew it!" and his parents were like "Where are you going to get the money? blah blah". Stuff like that lol

*Are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy)*
Yup, married and we have an apartment together now. <3

*How old are you?*
19 when I found out, 20 now.


----------



## lily123

I don't think i've actually written on this thread yet!

how did you get pregnant? - Well, obv i had sex lol but was on birth control and we always used condoms on top of that...

was it on purpose? - Hell no. I'd had an angel baby the year previous so i was pretty terrified about the whole thing, i spent the first three weeks crying thinking the same thing was going to happen again.

how did OH & parents react? - OH freaked. My Mum was very very supportive from the first second, she's really excited, this will be her 6th Grandbaby lol. i know i am so lucky to have such an awesome Mum after reading how unsupportive some mothers have been to their daughters about it all :( My Dad and stepmum were less than pleased. Dad flipped out, Stepmum went into a depression because she wished she had more kids.

are you still with OH if not why? - NOPE. Many reasons really, i was sooo unhappy with him and i don't believe in 'staying together for the kids' in my situation because i'd be ruining 3 lives by doing that. When he first found out he said 'Get rid of it at the hospital or i'll get rid of it myself' so i got rid of HIM instead. He's also now a druggy loser and very agressive - not the type of person i'd want around me or my baby girl. He all of a sudden wants to be involved now though :shrug:

how old are you?
19, but will be 20 a few weeks after Due Date :)

xxxx


----------



## jovigirl93

How did you get pregnant?
Missed some pills and didnt use condoms :blush:

Was it on purpose?
It was sort of whatever happens, happens.

How did OH & parents react?
OH was excited :) My parents were verrrryyy supporitve, but they ahve had their moments (to be expected).

Are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy)
Yes <3

How old are you?
16 when I got pregnant, 17 now.


----------



## vinteenage

*how did you get pregnant?* 
I'm allergic to condoms, so we weren't using them and were being very irresponsible about it.
*was it on purpose?* 
It wasn't on purpose, but we weren't preventing. We also were kind of excited about the idea if it did happen.
*how did OH & parents react?*
Evan reacted well, he had known I'd missed my period. He picked up the tests and all for me. His biggest concern was telling his parents but now that that's over he's happy and excited.
*are you still with OH if not why?* 
We're still together.
*how old are you?*
I'm 17, though I'll be 18 once I deliver.


----------



## faolan5109

*how did you get pregnant?* Bad luck, after 3 years of unprotected sex the one time we used it I got pregnant.:haha:
*was it on purpose?Hell no
*how did OH & parents react?* Well the Fob was in shock but he was completely stoned so i dont think it hit him until i started to show. My parents were more worried about my health and babies to be mad. And my mom was really happy to be haveing her first grand-baby
*are you still with OH if not why?* No, he decided that he wanted nothing to do with me or his son after he started sleeping with a minor behind my back. I am currently engaged though and his is stepping up and is very very possesive of the baby. 
*how old are you?* 18


----------



## Eskimobabys

*how did you get pregnant?* God Blessed Us.
*was it on purpose?* YUP YUP! Hard core TTC since like Nov. 2009
*how did OH & parents react?* They are THRILLED!
*are you still with OH if not why? * Umm Yea We're Married (married first then came the baby)
*how old are you?* 19 when i got preggo,but i just turn 20!


----------



## katekatekate

how did you get pregnant? 
The usual way, ;).

was it on purpose? 
No, but she wasn't an accident.. more like a suprise. :)

how did OH & parents react? 
OH was happy but scared (naturally) and our parents were abit shocked but happy for us. 

are you still with OH if not why? 
Have been together since August 08, lived together since October 08 and lived in our own place since June 09. He's my best friend, we do everything together and he is an amazing father. <3

how old are you? 
I'm 19, 20 in May.


----------



## katekatekate

vinteenage said:


> *how did you get pregnant?*
> *I'm allergic to condoms, so we weren't using them and were being very irresponsible about it.*
> *was it on purpose?*
> It wasn't on purpose, but we weren't preventing. We also were kind of excited about the idea if it did happen.
> *how did OH & parents react?*
> Evan reacted well, he had known I'd missed my period. He picked up the tests and all for me. His biggest concern was telling his parents but now that that's over he's happy and excited.
> *are you still with OH if not why?*
> We're still together.
> *how old are you?*
> I'm 17, though I'll be 18 once I deliver.

Latex or spermicide? I'm allergic to spermicide but 'Mates' natural condoms dont have spermicide and they dont have that hideous smell that Durex condoms do either. And they're cheaper! Any pharmacy has them. 
(Just found this out, so wanted to share - hope that's ok)


----------



## AngelzTears

kimmykinz_ said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> first time age 15 we were just being stupid, second time age 16 :blush: condom broke :( LO was only 3 months old!
> 
> none were planned , BUT very very much loved!
> 
> first time Parents were shocked but okay, this time my Parents were okay OH's... went mad at me called me every name under the sun and gave me loads of shit for it :(
> 
> we are still together :) broke up for about 2 months not so long ago but are back together now.
> 
> i just turned 17 x x
> 
> my mums mate got pregnant 6 weeks after giving birth :)Click to expand...

omg poor thing! I guess I never really thought much about getting preggers right after healing up from birth. I'm scared now. After the baby I'm going to like get on the pill and wear condoms and what ever else I can do all at once. lmao :haha:


----------



## Akira

*how did you get pregnant?* Well you see when a man loves a woman....just kidding lmao! 

*was it on purpose?* We were TTC, although had put plans on hold cause OH was in a sling after a full shoulder reconstruction...of course that would be the month we manage to concieve! and he never lets me forget it!

*how did OH & parents react?* OH laughed at me and told me I'd taken advantage of a cripple! His parents were fantastic, my dad was over the moon (and I thought he would flip!) and my mum was supportive

*are you still with OH if not why?* Yep, engaged, were meant to be married by now but due to meddlesome family memebers taking over our weddng we cancelled it and are now going to elope to Rarotonga or Samoa when bubs is older!

*how old are you?* 19 when we started TTC, 20 now, will be 21 in June.

*For those of you who were trying to conceive, how do you support your baby?* OH and I own our own courier run, make more than enough to live off quite happily.

*How do you have the money for everything?* We have a good base that we try not to touch, rather than living week to week. We cut costs anyway by not spending excessivly (I'm in control of accounts and a tight arse!)

*Do you support the baby all by yourself, or do you have help from your parents and such? * Other than what we have been bought as presents, we have paid for everything for Charlotte ourselves. I have been off work for the last two months so we know that we can survive quite happily on the one income, without having to get govt. assistance. (not that there is anything wrong with getting that...we are just fortunate not to need it).

*Do you live at home still?* We technically live for the moment at OH's parents place, however pay them rent, and look after ourselves. They live upstairs, we live downstairs. Its like a fully self contained flat down there. :thumbup: We have almost saved up a deposit for a mortgage though, so fx'd by theend of the year will own our own home!!!


----------



## halas

how did you get pregnant? first time im unsure i was on the pill hadnt missed a pill or anything second time i was ntnp 
was it on purpose? first time no second time yes 
how did OH & parents react? mum was suportive from the start and exicited oh was over the moon both times 
are you still with OH if not why? still together 
how old are you? was 17 with gabrielle now 19


----------



## haylie_bbz

how did you get pregnant?
i took the pill religiously but obviously it didnt work
was it on purpose?
we had talked about coming off the pill and trying for a baby when i had turned 19 but things happened a little quicker than expected
how did OH & parents react?
OH is more excited than i am, my parents didnt really react and OHs parents want nothing to do with the baby
are you still with OH if not why? 
we got engaged about 2 months before BFP
how old are you?
18 now will be 19 on 22nd april


----------



## Zebra Stars

some of these stories are amazing


----------



## pinkribbon

*how did you get pregnant? *We weren't really trying, but we weren't protecting either.
*was it on purpose?* A surprise, but we knew it'd happen eventually.
*how did OH & parents react?* OH gave me a cuddle and was fine about it. I wasn't sure how he'd take it but he took it great. My parents were supportive. Dad was a bit unsure but they both said they'd stand by me. OH's parents were thrilled.
*are you still with OH if not why?* Yeah I am.
*how old are you?* 19.


----------



## glitterbomb

how did you get pregnant?
no condom my fourth time ever having sex :wacko:

was it on purpose?

noooo

how did OH & parents react?

My parents freaked out my dad cried :(

are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy ) 

No, he left me when I was about 20 weeks along, saying he didn't want a baby wrecking his social life.

how old are you?
16


----------



## lovetaralyn

*how did you get pregnant?* Well, it's either because i was on antibiotics for a sinus infection and it made my pills ineffective, i missed a few days, or the fact we didn't use condoms. lol

*was it on purpose?* Not at all.

*how did OH & parents react?* I was freaking out but he was very reassuring and supportive. My whole family has been really supportive, he still hasn't told his dad, but his mom has been very understanding about the whole thing.

*are you still with OH if not why?* Sure am.

*how old are you?* 17 when baby was conceived, 18 now.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

*how did you get pregnant?*
No protection because we thought I couldn't. (Thank God the doctors were wrong!)
*was it on purpose?*
Not at all.
*how did OH & parents react?*
FOB told me I was getting an abortion. HA! And my parents reacted super well. His mom died and his dad is somewhere in south africa raising a soccer team of children. :wacko: 
*are you still with OH if not why?*
No, see above.
*how old are you?*
16
18 now will be 19 on 22nd april


----------



## Marzipan_girl

how did you get pregnant?

Welll....lots of sex with my new boyfriend! And I was taking a pill...which obviously wasn't working...which I should have known because i'm bulimic so therefore I was obviously throwing my pill up without realising it...

was it on purpose? No...I was praying all the way to the shop to get a pregnancy test that I wasn't...I had uni ahead etc

how did OH & parents react? OH was "nice" when I first told him, saying "don't worry we can SORT this..." but the next day when I told him abortion was out of the question, he quickly turned sour.
My mum and dad were both amazing!!! My mum was the first person I told and she's come up trumps for me :kiss:

are you still with OH if not why? (pregnancy has made me nosy ) 
No he dumped me after the refused abortion and got with someone new. Although now he's reluctantly become more supportive, he still doesn't want to be with me :cry:

how old are you? 19 xx


----------



## Audball2108

*how did you get pregnant?* I was raped by my ex multiple times.
*was it on purpose?* Obviously not.
*how did OH & parents react?* He threatened to kill me and the baby. My parents were in shock, but after Ryan was arrested, they came to terms and accepted it.
*are you still with OH if not why?* Hell no! He's in jail now.
*how old are you?* 16


----------



## calais

1ST
how did you get pregnant? On the pill
was it on purpose? bahahaha no! I was 17, a baby myself
how did OH & parents react? They were all happy :) I think because oh and I were already living together in our own place and financially stable
are you still with OH if not why? Yes, We've been together for over 4yrs now
how old are you? Im 20

2ND
how did you get pregnant? Not being careful

was it on purpose? No, I wanted to wait a few more years

how did OH & parents react? Once again, Happy

are you still with OH if not why? YES


----------

